# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: ساخت اسلایدر لمسی

## mo7300

سلام چجوری میشه اسلایدر لمسی ساخت
لطفا کامل راهنمایی کنید
آیا استفاده از پلاگین ها امنیت سایت رو پایین نمیاره

----------


## hamyar127

*خبر خوش برای خرید آپارتمان در اندیشه*مدیرعامل بانک مسکن از رشد ۵۴ درصدی شمار تسهیلات پرداختی بانک مسکن در ۶ ماهه نخست امسال در مقایسه با پارسال خبر داد و گفت: برای افزایش سقف تسهیلات خرید مسکن از محل اوراق حق تقدم مسکن پیشنهاد‌های خود را به بانک مرکزی ارائه کرده ایم.ابوالقاسم رحیمی انارکی امروز (شنبه) در حاشیه هجدهمین همایش سیاست‌ توسعه‌ای مسکن در ایران افزود: در نیمه نخست امسال مبلغ پرداختی برای  تسهیلات مسکن ۵۸ درصد بیشتر شد.رحیمی انارکی ادامه داد: استقبال از دریافت وام خرید مسکن با وجود افزایش ۷۴ درصدی قیمت مسکن در تهران بسیار خوب بود به طوری که هفته گذشته بانک مسکن یک هزار و ۲۰۰ تسهیلات برای سپرده گذاران صندوق پس انداز خانه یکم پرداخت کرد.وی درباره صندوق پس انداز خانه یکم توضیح داد: روزانه ۷۰۰ تا ۸۰۰ حساب در این صندوق افتتاح می‌شود و نشان می‌دهد سپرده گذاری در این صندوق با استقبال خوبی همراه است، اما عده‌ای پس از کسب امتیازات مورد نیاز برای دریافت تسهیلات مازاد نقدینگی خود را از این حساب‌ها خارج کرده اند؛ از این رو، منابع این صندوق اندکی کاهش یافته است.مدیرعامل بانک مسکن گفت: ما به دنبال استفاده خریداران این تسهیلات از  خرید و فروش آپارتمان در اندیشه  تا ۲۰ سال ساخت هستیم تا خریداران بیشتری بتوانند با استفاده از تسهیلات پس انداز صندوق خانه یکم، مسکن مورد نیاز را به راحتی بخرند.رحیمی یادآوری کرد: ایجاد تعادل در بازار مسکن کشور نیازمند ثبات در اقتصاد کلان است تا بتوانیم هر گونه تغییر و تحول اقتصادی را در آینده به خوبی تجزیه و تحلیلی کنیم به ویژه اینکه بانک مسکن برای تامین مسکن قشر‌های کم درآمد برنامه‌های زیادی دارد که امیدواریم براساس سیاست‌ های اعتباری بانک نقش سازنده خود را در این زمینه به نحو مناسبی ایفا کنیم.

----------


## satex2018

ساخت اسلایدر لمسی خیلی به نظرم جالب اومد.کسی در این مورد اطلاعی نداره راهنماییمون کنه؟






امضا: 
چسب کاشی پودری
چسب کاشی خمیری

----------

